# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения >  Отдых

## LG|IvanM

Расскажите, как вы отдыхаете? Куда ездили в отпуск? Мне лично понравилось во Львове. Покупали тур туда в агентстве Сказочный тур [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] (Минск). Этот отдых был просто незабываемым. Мы всей семьей отлично провели время.

----------

